# Jameson at three months



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jessie's Mom took the dog to her brother's home to celebrate Father's Day and got some lovely shots of our boy. I thought I'd share these because I know a lot of folks have been following his arrival from the Czech Republic. He is a spunky, happy soul who is keeping everyone on their toes!!!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Cute pics, is he not showing? It looks as though his body has been clipped? 

Rebecca


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i shaved his fft a week ago. i only trimmed his body hair to even it out in spots. he was groomed the first time by his breeder before he came here. this past saturday, i bathed him and dried him again and happy to say he was better than the first time when he wanted to climb onto my head. this week, he lied down and let me dry him. he will be assessed for showing when he is about 5 months old.


pgr8dnlvr said:


> Cute pics, is he not showing? It looks as though his body has been clipped?
> 
> Rebecca


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The breeder scissors off all of the wispy puppy hair before she sends them to their new homes. The coat will come in thicker because of this. He will be assessed in a couple of months by two very well known handlers and he will likely be shown.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He is lovely! I really like him a lot. Jessie's Mom -
be careful about that big collar on him, though. I'd be using something more gentle like a soft slip lead or a White Pine collar to protect that precious neck hair!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you for your compliment and for your suggestions regarding his collar. he doesn't keep that martingale on all the time and never at home. we were in my brother's back yard and i just didn't feel right taking it off him. however, i am completely aware of his neck hair and want to order him a proper collar to protect his neck hair.


CharismaticMillie said:


> He is lovely! I really like him a lot. Jessie's Mom -
> be careful about that big collar on him, though. I'd be using something more gentle like a soft slip lead or a White Pine collar to protect that precious neck hair!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodleit! She has great coat saver collars!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jameson is a really nice puppy, nice angles and fabulous head! 

I put a collar on Jazz when he was about Jameson's age until he was about 6 months old. I only used it for walks and didn't have it on all the time. I was sure it wouldn't hurt much because it was rolled leather, but it did.









Then I bought this collar. 








I only used that one for about a month when I noticed it, too, was messing up his hair.

You can see in this picture taken yesterday that at 12 months he still has a little dip where the collars messed up his hair as a puppy:









Buy a poodleit collar now. I wish I would have. They actually give you a lot of control, too. They just spin around his neck and I haven't had any hair issues since. You will end up having to buy two because of growth, but I am still annoyed at myself for using a regular walking collar on him as a puppy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I never once put a regular collar on Journey after she arrived here. I bought kindness collars from Dogs in Style for the first while, then just used a nylon show lead with the brass do-dad on it to adjust the size, making sure there was never coat caught in it. The neck, ears and topknot are so precious, and so very important for a dog being shown. Every other part of them is scissored to some degree. but every millimeter of hair in these three places is vital. 

Thanks Outwest and Charismatic Millie. We are delighted with this guy and more than happy with how we are seeing him develop.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The hair on Jameson's head, ears, back of his neck and mane are golden. Unfortunately you can't trim any of those areas again. Jazz' neck hair is the main reason we are only showing sparingly in the next few months. I'd really like to trim it because it is also sunburned, but I can't. 

Also, I remember thinking Jazz' rearend was way too much and his hocks way too long when he was Jameson's age, but he grew into them! Jameson looks super long in the rear, too, but I bet you anything that as an adult they will be just right.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I love his rear!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

...and that arch in his neck ain't too shabby, either.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

He is so beautiful! Can you give me details about his cut? Looks like his face is shaved, but not his neck...His tail hair is already longer than Rocco's and he is 4 months old! 
I haven't had Roccos body clipped yet, but love the look of your boy!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

we haven't really done anything with his body. his fft are shaved. his neck is also shaved, but only down to the adam's apple so it is not shaved too deep. his body has been left alone except for a few stray hairs. his ears and neck and head have not been touched by me at all. he is on a raw diet. i know their nails grow quicker on home cooked and raw so maybe his coat is too? lol not sure. maybe charismatic millie can help us here as i know she feeds raw also.


spoo novice said:


> He is so beautiful! Can you give me details about his cut? Looks like his face is shaved, but not his neck...His tail hair is already longer than Rocco's and he is 4 months old!
> I haven't had Roccos body clipped yet, but love the look of your boy!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

btw, Outwest, jazz is beautiful too!!


outwest said:


> The hair on Jameson's head, ears, back of his neck and mane are golden. Unfortunately you can't trim any of those areas again. Jazz' neck hair is the main reason we are only showing sparingly in the next few months. I'd really like to trim it because it is also sunburned, but I can't.
> 
> Also, I remember thinking Jazz' rearend was way too much and his hocks way too long when he was Jameson's age, but he grew into them! Jameson looks super long in the rear, too, but I bet you anything that as an adult they will be just right.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoo novice said:


> He is so beautiful! Can you give me details about his cut? Looks like his face is shaved, but not his neck...His tail hair is already longer than Rocco's and he is 4 months old!
> I haven't had Roccos body clipped yet, but love the look of your boy!


His body has never been clipped. His breeder scissored everything short, short, short before he came to us, just following his outline. Thank you!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow! He is one sturdy looking boy! He's just gorgeous!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

He's got an amazingly regal look to him! Obviously an aristocrat lol. Handsome dog!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Such a beautiful boy! Is he from Very Merry too?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

yes, he is. he is from out from her "G" litter


PonkiPoodles said:


> Such a beautiful boy! Is he from Very Merry too?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> Such a beautiful boy! Is he from Very Merry too?


Yes...Jitka Pizurova at Very Merry has been an amazing blessing. I trust this woman 100%. Being so far away, I have to rely on her to let me know all the little nuances she sees in her litters, and she has been so forthcoming with me. She knows what I hope to improve and knows what I need and is happy to help in any way she can.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Yes...Jitka Pizurova at Very Merry has been an amazing blessing. I trust this woman 100%. Being so far away, I have to rely on her to let me know all the little nuances she sees in her litters, and she has been so forthcoming with me. She knows what I hope to improve and knows what I need and is happy to help in any way she can.


That is awesome... it's great to work with a wonderful breeder, especially one you can trust and keep in touch with.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is most incredible for another breeder to feel the way I do about another breeder. Usually there is SOMETHING we do not agree with, but in all honesty. Jitka has been a dream come true from the first moment I contacted her before Journey's litter was conceived.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

He is soooo gorgeous! 

Almost makes me want a puppy...almost ;P


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jessie's Mom - I meant to post these links the other day but ran out of time. When I got T he was 6 months old so I actually got to skip the first 6 months of protecting puppy coat. That said, what T's breeder had done and what I continued to do with him until I got a satin neck protector is to use a British style slip lead. They are easy to take on and off and don't seem to do much damage to the coat. Here is the link: J and J Dog Supplies: British Style Slip Leads

I also really like white pine collars because they are the softest material I've ever felt on a collar! Also, because they are so narrow, they seem to do less damage to the coat. They are very nice collars and I use them on each of my poodles. They can be used in the obedience ring, too.

Of course, remember that anytime something is on the coat it is potentially damaging the coat, even a satin neck protector. Obviously it's important for our poodles to get out and about, so you have to just really try to limit how long anything stays on the neck. White Pine Outfitters - 9/16" SOFT SLIP<sup>tm</sup> COLLAR 9/16th soft slip. You could probably get away with buying a small which will fit now and later since it goes from 10-16 inches.

Either one of these options would be nice for you if you don't want to have to buy a satin neck protector that he will ultimately grow out of.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful pup - same age as mine as well...!! He looks bigger though - do you mind me asking the weight on him?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

When these pics were taken he was 18" square and about 22 pounds.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok my pooch at 13 weeks was 20 pounds but I have no clue on height!!! I just know he definitely is taller than he was when we first for him LOL



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

CM thank you for all the info. I am very concerned about his neck hair tbh. He is very high energy and it takes a lot to control him. He is also, I think, very strong for his age (3 1/2 months) and is pulling like,crazy when walked. We are working on that every day. I think now that we can start going out in one more week, I will be able to exhaust some of,his energy. However, i don't want to ruin neck hair in the interim. I looked at both of these. Which one is the better choice as opposed to getting a coat saver collar now? I trust your advice. Thank you. 


CharismaticMillie said:


> Jessie's Mom - I meant to post these links the other day but ran out of time. When I got T he was 6 months old so I actually got to skip the first 6 months of protecting puppy coat. That said, what T's breeder had done and what I continued to do with him until I got a satin neck protector is to use a British style slip lead. They are easy to take on and off and don't seem to do much damage to the coat. Here is the link: J and J Dog Supplies: British Style Slip Leads
> 
> I also really like white pine collars because they are the softest material I've ever felt on a collar! Also, because they are so narrow, they seem to do less damage to the coat. They are very nice collars and I use them on each of my poodles. They can be used in the obedience ring, too.
> 
> ...


----------

